# Servus



## Sauron04 (26 Dez. 2015)

Servus an alle,

ich heiße Justus und bin eig. schon länger angemeldet, aber nach einer Anmeldung kaum noch hier gewesen. Denke das wird sich nun ändern


----------



## General (27 Dez. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

